# A Different Idea for Haunt Music



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I came up with the idea this morning to swap out the normal scary music/sound effects for Pink Floyd this year... It's something different and I think that the parents of the kids will get a kick out of it! I might even play The Wall on a tv somewhere... 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

If you can build a theme around it I bet it'd rock! Pink Floyd, Queensryche, any rock band that writes kinda dark concept albums would work.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might consider the first Allan Parsons Project album for this kind of thing.
"Tales of Mystery and Imagination" It's all based on the work of Edgar Allan Poe.
It's worth a listen.


----------



## CbusRog (Oct 3, 2011)

Concrete Blonde, particularly the Mexican Moon CD, is another possibility.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Apocalyptica did a bunch of stuff a few years ago where it was all orchestral with no vocals. They did a bunch of Metalica's songs and more. I usually use Danny Elfman soundtracks but this year I am going with Acocalyptica. It is dark, moody, (recognizable to our crowd), and yet it has a classiness that is inoffensive to the neighbors.


----------

